# Bill Belichick is a Jerk



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry if you Pats fans take offense to this, but IMO he is. Him snubbing people after a game is as lame as it gets. I’m also tired of hearing he does it because he is such an intense competitor. When Manning tried to speak to him after the game and Belichick brushed him off he looked like a spoiled little kid who was mad because he lost a game. Be a freakin man and shake hands with a worthy competitor when the game is over.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't think I saw that.  Did anyone else?


----------



## Marc (Jan 22, 2007)

HPD, let me introduce you to a good friend of mine:


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jan 22, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Sorry if you Pats fans take offense to this, but IMO he is. Him snubbing people after a game is as lame as it gets. I’m also tired of hearing he does it because he is such an intense competitor. When Manning tried to speak to him after the game and Belichick brushed him off he looked like a spoiled little kid who was mad because he lost a game. Be a freakin man and shake hands with a worthy competitor when the game is over.



just heard him on the coaches show on WEEI....

he was actually pretty gracious....

not happy but gracious...

He def pretty much blew Manning off at midfield tho...kinda the same way he pushed the photog away after the jets game....

I think Manning thought he was gonna get a hug:razz:


----------



## Paul (Jan 22, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> I don't think I saw that.  Did anyone else?



I saw it. He did blow Payton off. Maybe he has something against 6'4" 230 lb. quarterbacks with a laser, rocket arm...

He does sound pretty polished by the time he gets on the Big Show, though. Hard to understand with the total softballs that will be lobbed by Pete and Freddie.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 22, 2007)

hrstrat57 said:


> just heard him on the coaches show on WEEI....
> 
> he was actually pretty gracious....
> 
> ...



  Who cares what he says after the fact, last year after the Broncos beat them he was a complete idiot, a horrible interview and a sore loser, this year he blows off Manning at midfield, he earlier blew off Mangini when the Jets beat them, they hes throwing camera men out of the way, i dont care that he apologized afterwards, guess what unless u live in Boston u dont hear WEEI so 99 percent of the country thinks hes a jerk and u know what i think they are right.. The guy is a great mind, a great coach, a millionaire, the least he could have done was shake mannings hand and said good luck u guys earned it this year..  Hes hard to root for if your not a Pats fan and  that i am not


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Weei*



FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Who cares what he says after the fact, last year after the Broncos beat them he was a complete idiot, a horrible interview and a sore loser, this year he blows off Manning at midfield, he earlier blew off Mangini when the Jets beat them, they hes throwing camera men out of the way, i dont care that he apologized afterwards, guess what unless u live in Boston u dont hear WEEI so 99 percent of the country thinks hes a jerk and u know what i think they are right.. The guy is a great mind, a great coach, a millionaire, the least he could have done was shake mannings hand and said good luck u guys earned it this year..  Hes hard to root for if your not a Pats fan and  that i am not



Hard to disagree with you, tho it might all be calculated image making......

BTW WEEI can be heard in a lot of CT now either from Springfield sources(am and fm)  or 103.7 in RI....also 1440 in Worcester so I can listen all the way to wa wa:grin: 

Streaming on the internet is avail for most programs too I believe....


----------



## ajl50 (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree with 'drifter. Ladanian Tomlinson was right- the pats are a classless organizaiton. They have a great clutch qb but their coach is a classless unhappy jerk. He might be a good game planner but he has no tact.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 23, 2007)

He is what he is….. a brilliant coach who is socially inept during the spotlight. You can bring back Mcphearson and Carrol; both great personalities but could not field a winning team, although the later might be debatable now. 

Do not judge him to harsh on the field after a game especially after a tough loss; his D just imploded along with the questionable calls. He was probably so focus on wanting to get back to the offices to figure out how he can win next season. Also, there are lots of things he does behind the scenes like charity organizations and community services that he does not get credit for, just ask Jim Brown. Conversely, you get a schill like Peyton who will make any endorsement he can make, looks like to me he wants more money (or ego)  than just being highest paid QB in history. 


this is an expert taken from an SI interview with Brown  in 2002;

SI: What current athlete do you admire?

Brown: Compared with a Bill Russell?

SI: Sure.

Brown: Nobody.

SI: Compared with a Jim Brown.

Brown: I don't compare myself with anyone. Let me tell you about someone I do admire. Bill Belichick of the New England Patriots has contributed more to the work I surround myself with than any black athlete in modern times – financially, intellectually, every way. He's been in the prisons with me. He's met gang members in my home; he's met gang members in Cleveland [where Belichick coached the Browns form 1991 to '95]. He's put up money. He's opened up areas of education for us very quietly and very strongly. Imagine what would happen if Michael Jordan did the same thing.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 23, 2007)

:argue:  You guys are just all jealous :beer:


----------



## Brettski (Jan 23, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> I don't think I saw that.  Did anyone else?




Absolutley

Anyone listen to Mike and the Mad dog?


----------



## Brettski (Jan 23, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> You guys are just all jealous



About what?

The fact that he blew the game with his decision making?



Nope, not jelly


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 23, 2007)

Paul said:


> I saw it. He did blow Payton off. Maybe he has something against 6'4" 230 lb. quarterbacks with a laser, rocket arm...



I love that commercial.  Actually, his other commercials are pretty hilarious also.  "Can you sign this for my brother?"


----------



## Brettski (Jan 23, 2007)

The fact that they blew such a huge lead and are forever in the history books?


----------



## hammer (Jan 23, 2007)

Brettski said:


> The fact that they blew such a huge lead and are forever in the history books?


There's a baseball team that this reminds me of...;-)

Chokes happen...the Patriots need to deal with it and move on.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 23, 2007)

Belichick might be a jerk but the biggest jerk of the weekend belongs to Reggie Bush. While we cheered his eminant touchdown our feelings quickly turned with his taunt at Urlacher and the Bears before he crossed the goal line. We all agreed that he and the Saints would end up paying for that. In hindsight that would prove to be a gross understatement. 

Belichick is usually a class act but does have little patience with the press. He's old school. He does not like having to explain everylittle detail in public. Like Parcells. Maybe Parcells won the toss and he gets to announce his retirement first. Did he intentially blow off Manning?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> I agree with 'drifter. Ladanian Tomlinson was right- the pats are a classless organizaiton. They have a great clutch qb but their coach is a classless unhappy jerk. He might be a good game planner but he has no tact.




With one of you're locations being Philly,  you might want to think before you make the assertion of classes organizations (Eagles).


----------



## JimG. (Jan 23, 2007)

I understand Belichick doesn't like to lose...so he doesn't have to be all happy about it after the game. But I saw the blowoff with Manning...it wasn't necessary.

I don't think he's a jerk for being pissed about losing, but he ought to have enough self-control to fake being a good loser for the minute it takes him to shake a few hands. Maybe he did learn it from Parcells, and I disliked when Parcells did it too.

I know nobody thinks athletes should be role models, but there are kids watching who mimic what these overpaid brats do...and that I do not like at all.


----------



## Paul (Jan 23, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I understand Belichick doesn't like to lose...so he doesn't have to be all happy about it after the game. But I saw the blowoff with Manning...it wasn't necessary.
> 
> I don't think he's a jerk for being pissed about losing, but he ought to have enough self-control to fake being a good loser for the minute it takes him to shake a few hands. Maybe he did learn it from Parcells, and I disliked when Parcells did it too.
> 
> I know nobody thinks athletes should be role models, but there are kids watching who mimic what these overpaid brats do...and that I do not like at all.



Agreed, I lost a ton of respect for Sir Charles after his "I'm not a role model" bit. Sorry, guys, like it or not, being a public figure means being a role model. 



drjeff said:


> With one of you're locations being Philly,  you might want to think before you make the assertion of classes organizations (Eagles).



Obviously, you don't know too much about the Philadelphia Eagles organization, its players, coaches or ownership. Other than a certain classless _*individual*_ (who was suspended for his behavior then cut) the organization has had nothing BUT class.

A good portion of the fan base, however...... there you may have a point, but the organization should not be lumped in with them.



ski_resort_observer said:


> Belichick might be a jerk but the biggest jerk of the weekend belongs to Reggie Bush. While we cheered his eminant touchdown our feelings quickly turned with his taunt at Urlacher and the Bears before he crossed the goal line. We all agreed that he and the Saints would end up paying for that. In hindsight that would prove to be a gross understatement.



Absolutely, coming from a rookie it was an especially stupid, crass thing to do.




Grassi21 said:


> I love that commercial.  Actually, his other commercials are pretty hilarious also.  "Can you sign this for my brother?"



*DE-CAF* (pound, pound) *DE-CAF!!!!*


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 23, 2007)

Reggie Bush  did in fact provide  EXTRA MOTIVATION  for the  Bears to kik butt . Its always nice to see a certifiable "hot dog"  get his mustard !


----------



## jack97 (Jan 23, 2007)

Paul said:


> Agreed, I lost a ton of respect for Sir Charles after his "I'm not a role model" bit. Sorry, guys, like it or not, being a public figure means being a role model.





JimG. said:


> I know nobody thinks athletes should be role models, but there are kids watching who mimic what these overpaid brats do...and that I do not like at all.



This is the point I'm wrestling with. Lets not lose sight of the fact thet we live in an age where the media scrutinizes ever possible moments of these public figures. I sometimes wonder what would happen if JFK was monitored so closely, his womanizing issues would be front page of every newpaper. Another example, look at a great scientist like Einstein, a hero among the brainy group. He was a lousy father, his wife left him and his son disowned him because of his quest to find the secrets of the universe. BTW, he re-married his (second) cousin... good material for the tabloids.


----------



## Paul (Jan 23, 2007)

jack97 said:


> This is the point I'm wrestling with. Lets not lose sight of the fact thet we live in an age where the media scrutinizes ever possible moments of these public figures. I sometimes wonder what would happen if JFK was monitored so closely, his womanizing issues would be front page of every newpaper. Another example, look at a great scientist like Einstein, a hero among the brainy group. He was a lousy father, his wife left him and his son disowned him because of his quest to find the secrets of the universe. BTW, he re-married his (second) cousin... good material for the tabloids.



Excellent points. Only trouble is that we're comparing different eras. Mickey Mantle was an alcoholic, Ted Williams was an asshole.... The media then, would protect public figures, instead of deconstructing them as they do now. Its an unfortunate sign of the times that people like JFK, or Einstein, or the Babe, or Ty Cobb would be portrayed as heroic, while they had some nasty skeletons in their closets, and now people like Clinton, and Kobe, and T.O., and McGuire are portayed as anything but.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 23, 2007)

jack97 said:


> This is the point I'm wrestling with. Lets not lose sight of the fact thet we live in an age where the media scrutinizes ever possible moments of these public figures. I sometimes wonder what would happen if JFK was monitored so closely, his womanizing issues would be front page of every newpaper. Another example, look at a great scientist like Einstein, a hero among the brainy group. He was a lousy father, his wife left him and his son disowned him because of his quest to find the secrets of the universe. BTW, he re-married his (second) cousin... good material for the tabloids.



Don't forget that Einstein was a terrible student and failed math regularly.

I can't blame the media for the Belichick thing though...coaches have been meeting at midfield for the gentlemenly post game handshakes even during the days of radio. And he knew very well that the cameras were on him, in fact waiting for him to do something like that. If you overthink it you might even conclude he did it purposely knowing the cameras were on him.

No excuses.


----------



## Paul (Jan 23, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Don't forget that Einstein was a terrible student and failed math regularly.
> 
> I can't blame the media for the Belichick thing though...coaches have been meeting at midfield for the gentlemenly post game handshakes even during the days of radio. And he knew very well that the cameras were on him, in fact waiting for him to do something like that. If you overthink it you might even conclude he did it purposely knowing the cameras were on him.
> 
> No excuses.



True.

Its also interesting to note that in Hockey, Football, and Boxing, sports where people are beating the tar out of each other, they shake hands at the end of the contest. Baseball, where they joke around in the bases, and other than that, have little contact with each other, only the winning team "high-fives" themselves.

I've always found that unsportsmanlike. After-all, Little-league teams congratulate each other.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 23, 2007)

JimG. said:


> ...coaches have been meeting at midfield for the gentlemenly post game handshakes even during the days of radio. And he knew very well that the cameras were on him, in fact waiting for him to do something like that. If you overthink it you might even conclude he did it purposely knowing the cameras were on him.
> 
> No excuses.



I agree, Belichick being a historian of the game should have known better, so it does make me wonder something else is going on. He's old school, hard nose and keep grudges away from the public.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree also Reggie Bush was an idiot, i wish he got hurt doing that stupid flip he does, now that would have been nice to see.  I will let that go this year seeing its youthful excitement, but if he does that again hes an idiot.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 23, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> I agree also Reggie Bush was an idiot, i wish he got hurt doing that stupid flip he does, now that would have been nice to see.  I will let that go this year seeing its youthful excitement, but if he does that again hes an idiot.



Bush apologized and said he got caught up in the moment. He did the right thing after he did the wrong thing. He’s a young man who realizes he made a mistake. Works for me.


----------



## Paul (Jan 23, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Bush apologized and said he got caught up in the moment. He did the right thing after he did the wrong thing. He’s a young man who realizes he made a mistake. Works for me.



He gets a pass this time, but would he have been as apologetic if the Saints had won?

Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## JimG. (Jan 23, 2007)

Paul said:


> He gets a pass this time, but would he have been as apologetic if the Saints had won?
> 
> Hmmmmmm.....



Hopefully he is as smart as he is talented...that play swung the momentum to the Saints but his antics pissed the Bears off so much that they shut the Saints down after that.

I'm guessing one of the Saint's wily veterans had a little chat with Reggie after the game about how those things can cost you a game in the NFL.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 23, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Bush apologized and said he got caught up in the moment. He did the right thing after he did the wrong thing. He’s a young man who realizes he made a mistake. Works for me.



  Ok i did not hear the apology, but still i saw him do that at least 5times at USC and i never heard him apologize then.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 23, 2007)

I just found the vid on the handshake. In my book, it doesn't look like he snub Peyton. Looks some one got inbetween them when Peyton tried to shake, then they acknowledge each other and who knows Belichick could have given Peyton a pat on the tummy like they way Peyton patting him. Hard to say given the angle. Given a choice I would rather get my tummy patted on than my @ss.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s5vIkdnwqg


----------



## Paul (Jan 23, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Given a choice I would rather get my tummy patted on than my @ss.



Especially when the patter looks like a railyard hobo. :-D


----------



## jack97 (Jan 23, 2007)

Paul said:


> Especially when the patter looks like a railyard hobo. :-D



Hey watch it, he dresses better than me.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 23, 2007)

Ya thats one thing i cant stand, there are only 32 of those jobs, you represent an organization, dress at least in docker pants and a collared shirt, damn.


----------



## Paul (Jan 23, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Hey watch it, he dresses better than me.



Are you a nudist?






Best dressed coach in the NFL. THe man brought back the *SUIT*!!





Black is "Slimming"





Who wants free soup? I Do!!!!!!


----------



## hammer (Jan 23, 2007)

Paul said:


> Who wants free soup? I Do!!!!!!







No soup for you!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 23, 2007)

lol good stuff hammer


----------



## Paul (Jan 24, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> lol good stuff hammer



Seconded! Nice one.

Need to make a "No Lombardi for you, Not yours!" pic. ;-)


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2007)

jack97 said:


> I just found the vid on the handshake. In my book, it doesn't look like he snub Peyton. Looks some one got inbetween them when Peyton tried to shake, then they acknowledge each other and who knows Belichick could have given Peyton a pat on the tummy like they way Peyton patting him. Hard to say given the angle. Given a choice I would rather get my tummy patted on than my @ss.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s5vIkdnwqg



Again, the fact that you have to study the video to draw a conclusion is really the issue here. Belichick must have known the cameras were on him and that folks were waiting for something controversial.

Wouldn't it have made more sense from a sportsmanship viewpoint to just reach out and shake the guy's hand to put the issue to rest?


----------



## jack97 (Jan 24, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Again, the fact that you have to study the video to draw a conclusion is really the issue here. Belichick must have known the cameras were on him and that folks were waiting for something controversial.
> 
> Wouldn't it have made more sense from a sportsmanship viewpoint to just reach out and shake the guy's hand to put the issue to rest?



I didn't see the thing live, turn off the TV after brady's pick. The vid shows they acknowledge each other and could of make quick shake. To me much ado about nothing.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2007)

jack97 said:


> To me much ado about nothing.



Wait until your kids decide they aren't going to shake their opponent's hand after a baseball or soccer game, because they saw a famous and heralded coach look like he refused to do it on TV.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 24, 2007)

jack97 said:


> I just found the vid on the handshake. In my book, it doesn't look like he snub Peyton. Looks some one got inbetween them when Peyton tried to shake, then they acknowledge each other and who knows Belichick could have given Peyton a pat on the tummy like they way Peyton patting him. Hard to say given the angle. Given a choice I would rather get my tummy patted on than my @ss.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s5vIkdnwqg



According to the video they very well may have shaken hand (very briefly). However, it doesn't look like Bill was real excited to do it. :smash:  I would not call this a snub at all. What did you expect Bill to give Peyton a huge hearty handshake? Since he is an ultracompetitive person, that is as much as I would expect from him at that particular moment. His post game interview was awful as well, but he is there to win games and not to be a eloquent public relations specialist.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 24, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Wait until your kids decide they aren't going to shake their opponent's hand after a baseball or soccer game, because they saw a famous and heralded coach look like he refused to do it on TV.



A guy was in between them on the first try. And then they move close to each other and could have shaken then, it could have been a quick and soft one. I'm  just saying it hard to see from this angle. Only people who can tell are the two guys and the media type on the side. Replay shows inconclusive evidence.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't get it...could have, looked like he might have, could have quickly, not his job.

Part of sports is sportmanship. Don't you guys believe in that?


----------



## Paul (Jan 24, 2007)

jack97 said:


> A guy was in between them on the first try. And then they move close to each other and could have shaken then, it could have been a quick and soft one. I'm  just saying it hard to see from this angle. Only people who can tell are the two guys and the media type on the side. Replay shows inconclusive evidence.








"After reviewing the play, there was inconclusive proof of a handshake. The ruling on the field stands. Bill Bellichick is indeed, a jerk. New England will be charged with a time-out."


----------



## jack97 (Jan 24, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I don't get it...could have, looked like he might have, could have quickly, not his job.
> 
> Part of sports is sportmanship. Don't you guys believe in that?



Actually I do. And according to WEEI, after the game he had a lengthy dialog with Dungy. Head coaches do seek out each other and shake, however they do not seek the opposing teams best players and shake. If they do shake, it's because of some establish history with each other.    

IMO, football teams (players and coaches) line up in midfield to shake hands like they do in hockey, all the post game interviews would be delay, the networks and the NFL would seriously oppose this.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 24, 2007)

Paul said:


> "After reviewing the play, there was inconclusive proof of a handshake. The ruling on the field stands. Bill Bellichick is indeed, a jerk. New England will be charged with a time-out."



Good stuff, you got too much time on your hand.


----------



## Paul (Jan 24, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Good stuff, you got too much time on your hand.



Thanks, yes, my job sucks.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Actually I do. And according to WEEI, after the game he had a lengthy dialog with Dungy. Head coaches do seek out each other and shake, however they do not seek the opposing teams best players and shake. If they do shake, it's because of some establish history with each other.
> 
> IMO, football teams (players and coaches) line up in midfield to shake hands like they do in hockey, all the post game interviews would be delay, the networks and the NFL would seriously oppose this.



If an opposing player reaches out with a hand after a tough game, the coach ought to shake it.

I'm not suggesting a line up to shake hands after the game. But Manning was right there, waiting to shake Belichick's hand. Belichick should have openly reciprocated. Who cares about prior history or a relationship? This is basic sportsmanship.

I said before the I don't think Belichick is a jerk, but this discussion makes me realize that he's a poor sport.

That is all.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 24, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I don't get it...could have, looked like he might have, could have quickly, not his job.
> 
> Part of sports is sportmanship. Don't you guys believe in that?



  I believe in it Jim although remembering back to the days of little league when we would go give high fives and shake hands with the other teams whether we won or lost, when we did win i was very hesitant to do this because even back then those 12yr old were putting spit goobers on their hands when they shook yours.. I think Thats what happened with BIll and Manning, it cant really be anything else can it?


----------



## Paul (Jan 24, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> I believe in it Jim although remembering back to the days of little league when we would go give high fives and shake hands with the other teams whether we won or lost, when we did win i was very hesitant to do this because even back then those 12yr old were putting spit goobers on their hands when they shook yours.. I think Thats what happened with BIll and Manning, it cant really be anything else can it?



Bill put a spit goober on his hand?


Ah-ha! That explains a lot. ;-)


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 24, 2007)

Paul said:


> Bill put a spit goober on his hand?
> 
> 
> Ah-ha! That explains a lot. ;-)



 Absolutely thats why Manning went for the pat on the stomach, it all makes sense now i just had to look into my past of sore losers.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> I believe in it Jim although remembering back to the days of little league when we would go give high fives and shake hands with the other teams whether we won or lost, when we did win i was very hesitant to do this because even back then those 12yr old were putting spit goobers on their hands when they shook yours.. I think Thats what happened with BIll and Manning, it cant really be anything else can it?



Maybe so...today it isn't spit goobers though. It has progressed way beyond that. I've seen kids on losing teams punch players on the winning side. It's happened to my two oldest boys. My oldest son David put a kid on the ground in a headlock after getting punched. That little prick is lucky I've trained David to immobilize opponents like that and not punch back.

Is this what you guys want to see more of?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 24, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Maybe so...today it isn't spit goobers though. It has progressed way beyond that. I've seen kids on losing teams punch players on the winning side. It's happened to my two oldest boys. My oldest son David put a kid on the ground in a headlock after getting punched. That little prick is lucky I've trained David to immobilize opponents like that and not punch back.
> 
> Is this what you guys want to see more of?



  Damn Jim ill make sure i dont play any pickup games with David.  Immobolize opponents, uggg what has the world come too.   Seriously though thats cool your son held back and u had enough influence on him so he wouldnt knock somebody out, i would have punched back so theres my immaturity i guess.   YOu see it on Espn all the time, football dads beating up Refs, hitting other dads on the sidelines..  I mean its a thug sport, the Cincy Bengals after the other day with their latest knucklehead have now had 9 players, yes 9 in 9 months arrested.. Not a good image but its still the most popular sport by far, go figure.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 24, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Maybe so...today it isn't spit goobers though. It has progressed way beyond that. I've seen kids on losing teams punch players on the winning side. It's happened to my two oldest boys. My oldest son David put a kid on the ground in a headlock after getting punched. That little prick is lucky I've trained David to immobilize opponents like that and not punch back.
> 
> Is this what you guys want to see more of?



Jim seems to be the only one taking it from a role model for kids perspective. I see his point and agree with him. Kids see too many taunting and trash-talking athletes on TV. It’s no wonder you often see kids doing it in their games.

Seeing Belichick as such a poor loser sets a bad example. No one likes to lose, but we all do throughout our lives, and kids need to learn how to handle it in a mature manner.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 24, 2007)

JimG. said:


> If an opposing player reaches out with a hand after a tough game, the coach ought to shake it.
> 
> I'm not suggesting a line up to shake hands after the game. But Manning was right there, waiting to shake Belichick's hand. Belichick should have openly reciprocated. Who cares about prior history or a relationship? This is basic sportsmanship.
> 
> ...



Replay showed that they nodded to each other and could have said something too. And they could have snuck in the hand shake. 

What do you want Belichick to do... use his version of the Howie Long "rip" move to get the media guy out of the way when Peyton extended his hand. Look where it got him last time, after the Jets playoff game when he tried to get to Mangini for photo op hug.


----------



## Paul (Jan 24, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Jim seems to be the only one taking it from a role model for kids perspective. I see his point and agree with him. Kids see too many taunting and trash-talking athletes on TV. It’s no wonder you often see kids doing it in their games.
> 
> Seeing Belichick as such a poor loser sets a bad example. No one likes to lose, but we all do throughout our lives, and kids need to learn how to handle it in a mature manner.



Absolutely, and I agree with Jim 100% as well. 

After a soccer game, my 6 year-old daughter was kicked in the stomach, Chuck Norris style, by a 7 year-old boy on the other team. And they *WEREN'T EVEN KEEPING SCORE!!*

Naturally, the parents, coaches etc... did absolutely nothing. 

I had an extreemly difficult time restraining myself, I had to keep in mind that its always the retaliator that gets in trouble, not the initiator. Obviously, there was nothing I could do to the kid, but I told her to kick his ass in school later that week.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 24, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Jim seems to be the only one taking it from a role model for kids perspective.



I see this also, but I also tell my kid, once somebody goes on a quest to be the best at something; sports, business and academics, they give up something in their humanity.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Damn Jim ill make sure i dont play any pickup games with David.  Immobolize opponents, uggg what has the world come too.   Seriously though thats cool your son held back and u had enough influence on him so he wouldnt knock somebody out, i would have punched back so theres my immaturity i guess.   YOu see it on Espn all the time, football dads beating up Refs, hitting other dads on the sidelines..  I mean its a thug sport, the Cincy Bengals after the other day with their latest knucklehead have now had 9 players, yes 9 in 9 months arrested.. Not a good image but its still the most popular sport by far, go figure.



This wasn't a pick up game...it was a premier league soccer game. 2 refs, supposed to be the cream of the crop in soccer. That kid had already elbowed David in the ribs because he had scored 2 goals including the eventual game winner. He had also flipped the bird to the visiting parents.

So where did that little punk learn all that?


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2007)

jack97 said:


> I see this also, but I also tell my kid, once somebody goes on a quest to be the best at something; sports, business and academics, they give up something in their humanity.



Perhaps...I want my kids to give as little up as needed and do it with style and grace.

There is no doubt that you make someone else a loser when you win...but you have to learn to lose and win with good manners and sportsmanship.

Because even the world's biggest winners have been losers sometimes.


----------



## Paul (Jan 24, 2007)

JimG. said:


> So where did that little punk learn all that?


----------



## Paul (Jan 24, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Because even the world's biggest winners have been losers sometimes.



Awwww... thanks, Jim!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2007)

Paul said:


>



Exactly my point.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2007)

Paul said:


> Awwww... thanks, Jim!



"Laces out, Dan."

Ace Ventura, Pet Detective


----------



## jack97 (Jan 24, 2007)

JimG. said:


> So where did that little punk learn all that?





Paul said:


>



IMO big difference between the pics and the vid of Belichick snub (?) handshake. His rip move on the cameraman is another story. But if you see beyond this, he does more on charity events, all of his proceeds from his book went to one. 

Using these guys as role models is a big mistake. I rather have my kid look else where. When we have our 4th of July parade, I don't stand up cheer for the local politicians, only time I do stand up and cheer is when the local vets parade in their dress uniform, she has seen me do it all her life.


----------



## Paul (Jan 24, 2007)

jack97 said:


> IMO big difference between the pics and the vid of Belichick snub (?) handshake. His rip move on the cameraman is another story. But if you see beyond this, he does more on charity events, all of his proceeds from his book went to one.
> 
> Using these guys as role models is a big mistake. I rather have my kid look else where. When we have our 4th of July parade, I don't stand up cheer for the local politicians, only time I do stand up and cheer is when the local vets parade in their dress uniform, she has seen me do it all her life.



Yup ,there is a difference, the pics were a tongue-in-cheek reference to Jim's slightly rhetorical question, pretty much mutually exclusive from the Bellichick thing.

Parents are role models, and _should_ be all the role model a kid needs. Unfortunately, not all parents are good parents, and it would be nice if kids had others to look-up to. (yeah, I know, there are still teachers, friends, relatives etc... )

I cheer for the vets, too.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 24, 2007)

JimG. said:


> So where did that little punk learn all that?



They learn it from what you are typing on right now , and what you are going to watch when you get home.. Hey Jim how old was this kid that was flipping parents the bird and elbowing people?


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Using these guys as role models is a big mistake. I rather have my kid look else where. When we have our 4th of July parade, I don't stand up cheer for the local politicians, only time I do stand up and cheer is when the local vets parade in their dress uniform, she has seen me do it all her life.



It's not by choice which only makes what they do all the more irritating. TV bombards everyone with images of these guys.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> They learn it from what you are typing on right now , and what you are going to watch when you get home.. Hey Jim how old was this kid that was flipping parents the bird and elbowing people?




12


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 24, 2007)

Belichick is probably an egomaniac and a little unusual, he's definitely a lot brighter than the average bulb, and he's certainly viewed as at the top of his profession, so it's kinda hard to imagine he snubbed Peyton Manning without some reason.  Maybe there's bad blood between them - who knows?  A momentary lapse by the genius - it proves he's human after all......

Any of you complainers (i.e., non-Patriots fans) would take him as your head coach in a heartbeat.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 24, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Any of you complainers (i.e., non-Patriots fans) would take him as your head coach in a heartbeat.



 Of course you would be nuts not too based on his track record, but then again it helps alot when u have Brady back there


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Any of you complainers (i.e., non-Patriots fans) would take him as your head coach in a heartbeat.



Keep him...I'll bet he's not a great soccer coach.

David's coach is head coach at Marist, an NCAA division 1 school.









Just pulling your leg Chile.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 24, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> Belichick is probably an egomaniac and a little unusual, he's definitely a lot brighter than the average bulb, and he's certainly viewed as at the top of his profession, so it's kinda hard to imagine he snubbed Peyton Manning without some reason.  Maybe there's bad blood between them - who knows?  A momentary lapse by the genius - it proves he's human after all......



The guy is old school, he spent extra time to talk Dungy, a peer. I think he treat sor relates to players differently. Also of interest is how he will handle LT and the rest of the SD squad in the pro bowl.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 24, 2007)

jack97 said:


> The guy is old school, he spent extra time to talk Dungy, a peer. I think he treat sor relates to players differently. Also of interest is how he will handle LT and the rest of the SD squad in the pro bowl.



 Well if hes as smart as people think he will run LT about 35times and hope he gets hurt.   Lets be honest though the Pats did the Dirty work here, there was no way Indy was going down to SD and winning that game, at least i dont think so.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 24, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I don't get it...could have, looked like he might have, could have quickly, not his job.
> 
> Part of sports is sportmanship. Don't you guys believe in that?



Ever heard of innocent until proven guilty?


----------



## jack97 (Jan 24, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Ever heard of innocent until proven guilty?



Excellent point. I have no problem and need no explanation to my child on the snubbed(?) handshake to Peyton. The rip move on the camera man is another story, thats just wrong and I would say that if she saw that, no excuse. BTW he did apologize for that but its still wrong.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 25, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Ever heard of innocent until proven guilty?



But you've just proved my point...why should my children or I have to guess or presume innocence? This should be a simple thing...game over, opponent extends hand, shake it. 

Look, this isn't really just about Belichick from my POV and I apologize to any Pats fans who feel that way...I was rooting for the Pats. This is about modern pro sports in general.

What Belichick did was assinine and he looked like a poor sport...it presented a bad image to my kids and I don't like it. Whether that was intentional or not is not my concern, but it should be his.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 25, 2007)

JimG. said:


> ...why should my children or I have to guess or presume innocence? This should be a simple thing...game over, opponent extends hand, shake it.



Replay showed media guy was in the way on the intital attempt, on the second try, they definitely nodded to each other and were close to either patted each other or do a quick shake. Can't tell for sure.



JimG. said:


> Look, this isn't really just about Belichick from my POV and I apologize to any Pats fans who feel that way...I was rooting for the Pats. This is about modern pro sports in general.



The main point I take from SRO is that media places alot of "spin" on stuff that is not conclusive. IMO, equally damaging effect on kids.


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2007)

jack97 said:


> The main point I take from SRO is that media places alot of "spin" on stuff that is not conclusive. IMO, equally damaging effect on kids.



Excellent point, I actually hadn't noticed at all live, wasn't until the morans at ESPN replayed it extensively that I noticed.

Hell, my kid was long since in beddy-bye when it happened. Damn pandering to Californians...


----------



## jack97 (Jan 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> I actually hadn't noticed at all live, wasn't until the morans at ESPN replayed it extensively that I noticed.



The ultimate trollers.

BTW, whats with the ski monkey?


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2007)

jack97 said:


> The ultimate trollers.
> 
> BTW, whats with the ski monkey?


----------



## JimG. (Jan 25, 2007)

Paul said:


>



Where did you get that picture of me and my buddy Karl?


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Where did you get that picture of me and my buddy Karl?



Ancient Chinese secret


----------

